# Wolverhampton Royal Hospital, April 2012



## TranKmasT (Apr 18, 2012)

This is one of the few sections left of the Wolverhampton Royal Hospital. The wing was built in 1937 it contained the following depmartments:

Basement: Occupational Therapy, Swimming Pool, Instrument Curator.

Ground 1st Floor: Graham Adams, Scott / Twentyman, Harper Millar wards.

2nd and 3rd Floors: Sheldon / Langley wards.

4th Floor: Maxillo-Facial Surgery.

*http://www.localhistory.scit.wlv.ac.uk/articles/RoyalHospital/RoyalHospital.htm
*

The whole site was closed in 1997. Tescos now own it and according to their masterplan the plan to use the existing entrance building as a front for their store. The older Nurses building is also still standing. I don't see room for this building on their new plan so I wonder why it still stands.

*http://www.tescowolverhampton.co.uk/masterplan.html
*







Visited with *donebythehands*. With a big thanks to mother nature for allowing us access.





















. 














. 




















. 





























Roof pictures.










































Basement swimming pool.



























.


----------



## sparky. (Apr 18, 2012)

looks fantastic brill report and pics thanks for sharing


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 18, 2012)

awesome report, great find


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 18, 2012)

cracking report like the cheeky little seccu man shot!


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 18, 2012)

Really enjoyed that mate. Nice work.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Apr 18, 2012)

kellisurbex said:


> awesome report, great find



It's hardly a new find, but good to see it none the less. A shadow of it's former glory!


----------



## lilli (Apr 18, 2012)

Blast from the past! wow amazed its still there ... Tescos were meant to start doing something with this several years ago!


----------



## King Al (Apr 18, 2012)

Like it TKT! the swimming pool looks great


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice to see this place! Heard about it from a local friend but haven't found the time to make it just yet... Thanks for posting these


----------



## cuboard (Apr 19, 2012)

This is sick man great set of shots,
really like the look of the swimming pool!


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 19, 2012)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice looking building,great photos.


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 19, 2012)

awesome. loving the pic of security. Doing a top class job of keeping people out.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice one... some nice architecture amidst all the plain functionality too.


----------



## donebythehands (Apr 19, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> [/CENTER]



My casual light painting in the background

and my arse in the other photo!

GREAT SHOTS THO. I'll put my secca one up later with his hard hat soup bowl!


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 19, 2012)

donebythehands said:


> My casual light painting in the background
> 
> and my arse in the other photo!



I would of photoshoped it out if it wasn't so massive.





donebythehands said:


> GREAT SHOTS THO. I'll put my secca one up later with his hard hat soup bowl!



Thanks. Wish I'd of took the 200mm with me now.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 20, 2012)

cracking pictures wtf are the blop on the steps ?


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice Report. Stunning Shots. Quality Pic Of The Security Guard...


----------



## donebythehands (Apr 21, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> Thanks. Wish I'd of took the 200mm with me now.



Might be worth getting a really cheap 70-300 to do the job?


Heres a pic of him admiring my new skoda.


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 21, 2012)

Hope that doesn't give away how we got in.


----------

